# Steeley Dan - My first betta in a long, long time



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

So I've had this 5.5 gallon tank, planted with Rotala, Ludwegia, hairgrass, javamoss, and Crypt retrospiralis cycling with a couple of male guppies for over a month now. I had put a bug in the guy's ear down at my LFS that I'd spring for $20 for a nice halfmoon betta (having no idea what the going price was - fortunately neither did he) So in any case, he called me up last week to let me know that he got one, and that he was going to try and sell it for $30, but he'd sell it to me for $20 if I'd waive the guarantee. So I brought the Peanut (my four year old. This is "her" tank) down, and she really liked him. I suggested we name him Dan, and she agreed.

I'f I have my terminology right, he's a Steel Blue Yellow Butterfly (maybe dragon) Halfmoon. By any name, he's one pretty fish.

Pardon the cruddy photography - the wife refuses to understand that, with cameras, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful!!!! I love the half moon Betta. I settled for a crown tail, but I wish I had the half moon.

Are you worried about the male guppies though, especially in a smaller tank? I understand they don't get along with Bettas at all, or I should say that Bettas don't get along with them...


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks!

Guppies are gone. Back to the guppy tank. I keep them for cycling tanks and turtle food.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh no! Turtle food!  

I hope they aren't beautiful fancy tail ones.

Obviously the betta isn't an issue then. He is really gorgeous. I'm jealous!


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice steelbutterfly, He has a nice even line.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

beautiful fish there! i have a betta, just a more common veil tail but i still love him. they might be a hassle to keep, in terms of tankmates, but theyre worth it


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

bettas do great with corys, small plecos and I have had great luck with dinoas.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

THinking about putting two or three ottos in there with him. I have a bail out solution for them if they don't work. (OTOH, Peanut wants him to be the only fish in the tank. I have to explain to her that the ottos would be like the janitors at school - keeping the floos and windows clean.)


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

its cories i have mine with (aptly named hannibal lecter) and they do great. i also had a plec in there for a few days and he never bothered but then i put a black molly in and he went nuts and attacked her. i had to put him in a breeding unit for the rest of the day until i could move my molly into the other tank. theyre so unpredictable.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks, folks. I really like him. I like him enough that the tank I have had cycling to get some dwarf puffers (10 gallon) might become a betta tank instead (It's a power filter, so probably female bettas.)

He comes to the front of the tank and begs food when I open the lid, and I feed him one pellet at a time.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 2, 2007)

bettas are pretty and i consider putting one in my 5 gal if my swordtail breeding scheme doesnt work out. mostly i just posted because i love your bettas name


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

I hous 21males in 10g tanks . I have Alibino BN plecos { Bristal nose } in there tanks. I have corys for bottom clean up. The best thing for breding is to lower the water level to around 3 to 5 inches. when i do lower the water the others gointo a 20g tank. OTOs are really good for a short period ith bettas. But they are really sencative to water changes and there for not to good to be in a tank you change more then 50
5 of the water.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Dan's tank is fully cycled and heavily planted, since I have him as a pet rather than as a stud (no perjorative intended - just a matter of differing intent. I have neither the time nor space to breed him.)

With that the case, I change out about a gallon and a half weekly. So about 30%. Figure ottos could handle that? If you looked at Danz Digz in my tanks, you'll see that the three rose quartzes are starting to green up, and I woulnd't mind having someone to clear that off, to wit, an otto.


----------



## Weasel F. (Oct 31, 2006)

I ike oto's they are good algee eaters and work good. I've kept them in a few of my tanks with the males. But as far as algee removers there's nothing that beats the Albino BN. Those lttie guys will eat any type of algee , anywhere on anything. LOL. don't get me wrong I'm not saying that the otos aren't good algee eaters or good with bettas.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I hear you about the albino BNs. I have a pair of really young ones in a guppy tank at the moment, waiting for me to set up a big (90-120 gallon) Amazon tank and they keep it sparkling. Unfortunately, Dan's tank really isn't set up for the comfort of a bottom dweller that can get 4" long. The substrate is shallow and a bit too large to have a really good hold on the plants, and there are no really good caves. (When Dan hides, there's a couple of nice plant bowers that he can slide into and me mostly out of sight.)

So Ottos it is. Needed to get three more anyway for a tank that I have cycling. They can hang out in Dan's tank until that's ready (or if he gets cranky with them, they can go in the 20 gallon with the rest of the ottos.)


----------

